# resistant bees or management techniques



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I have used no treatments at all since 2005. My bees are healthy and productive. I tried small cell and did not see a significant difference. I tried resistant genetics and I saw a world of difference. If you get genetically resistant bees, you can totally ignore varroa because they are no longer a problem. The only way to find varroa in my colonies is to search drone brood in late summer and even then, it will be one or at most two, never a reproducing population. This is best explained by varroa drifting into my colonies from other beekeepers in the area who treat their bees.

I continue to use small cell foundation and frames because I see other advantages in the hive. I have narrow frames with 11 frames to a deep brood chamber. The combination of narrow frames and small cell foundation gives a colony the potential to develop incredibly fast in early spring.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Frazzledfozzle; I don't believe that even the best of genetics can over ride the lack of management by the beekeeper, the two must go together to be successful. 

When I actively manage my bees winter losses are nil, when I have done no summer/fall work the losses are 40%. When no colonies are split they usually swarm after the varroa build to the point where the colony has over a 20-30 natural mite fall in 24 hours. Nature is doing the beekeepers work for him, usually with the loss of the swarm. Now most of my colonies are dropping 50+, I am having swarms, and an increase in hive beetles, which usually follows the varroa increase. Splitting off nucs and requeening now is the thing I should do but my health is such right now that it will not be done.

The colonies I have now are establised colonies entering their 3rd fall/winter with no teatments, but I am not sure what the outcome will be next spring unless they are treated. I can treat and will have 3 or 4% loss or I can do nothing and take a chance on 40% loss. It is easier for me to treat, I will have bees that will survive the winter in good condition, and next year I can requeen with young hygienic queens. Then I can start another cycle of reduced/no treatments, being a hobby beekeeper I am able to play with my bees, I don't have to make a living with them.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

frazzledfozzle said:


> I would like to know how many TF beekeepers don't split heavily? by this I mean in a usual season if we had to split a hive we would split it once so a double brood chamber hive becomes two single brood chamber hives.


By the definition you have here, I have not done that in years.


----------

